# I am "Chuz Life" - Ask me Anything



## Chuz Life

I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes. 

Fire away!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney




----------



## saveliberty

In Bruce's defense, you did say fire away.


----------



## saveliberty

Is there truly gravity or does the Earth suck?


----------



## saveliberty

Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?

Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?


----------



## Old Yeller

Welcome aboard.  I am about 1/2 year here,  after a bit of Sports boards.   Nationwide and some overseas posters at this site.


----------



## Chuz Life

saveliberty said:


> Is there truly gravity or does the Earth suck?



I'll borrow a line from Forrest Gump. . .  "I think it's maybe both"


----------



## Chuz Life

saveliberty said:


> Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?
> 
> Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?



hmmmmm. 

I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."


----------



## Two Thumbs

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could wood?

and why would he?


----------



## saveliberty

Chuz Life said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?
> 
> Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."
Click to expand...


That is my second question, but I could be wrong, I am asking math questions after all.


----------



## Chuz Life

Two Thumbs said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could wood?



As much as he wants to until he runs out. 



Two Thumbs said:


> and why would he?



Beacuse that's what woodchucking woodchuck do, I suppose.


----------



## Manonthestreet

If we chuz you up will you leave us alone too


----------



## saveliberty

Why do lithium batteries only catch fire in e cigarettes and hover boards?


----------



## MisterBeale

That is an awesome fucking avatar and a ridiculous name.  Hope you don't make a lot of enemies or the classless will love mangling it.  (And we're mostly tasteless.)

Hope you have fun.


----------



## Chuz Life

saveliberty said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?
> 
> Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is my second question, but I could be wrong, I am asking math questions after all.
Click to expand...


I already had answered your first question.


----------



## MisterBeale

Manonthestreet said:


> If we chuz you up will you leave us alone too


Ha ha, I was posting my post while you were posting yours, and this is what I predicted. . . .


----------



## saveliberty

Chuz Life said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?
> 
> Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is my second question, but I could be wrong, I am asking math questions after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already had answered your first question.
Click to expand...


Where?


----------



## Chuz Life

saveliberty said:


> Why do lithium batteries only catch fire in e cigarettes and hover boards?



You assume incorrectly that lithium batteries catch fire ONLY in those things.


----------



## Chuz Life

saveliberty said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?
> 
> Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is my second question, but I could be wrong, I am asking math questions after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already had answered your first question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...



See post #7


----------



## saveliberty

Chuz Life said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do lithium batteries only catch fire in e cigarettes and hover boards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assume incorrectly that lithium batteries catch fire ONLY in those things.
Click to expand...


or maybe I am a cadmium battery who discriminates against lithium batteries?


----------



## saveliberty

Chuz Life said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?
> 
> Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is my second question, but I could be wrong, I am asking math questions after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already had answered your first question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See post #7
Click to expand...


More math problems, and what happened to the watermelons?


----------



## Two Thumbs

What's the difference between a pound of dead weight and a pound?


----------



## Chuz Life

Manonthestreet said:


> If we chuz you up will you leave us alone too



That's not likely. But why do you ask? 

Am I bothering / disturbing you by being here?


----------



## Two Thumbs

saveliberty said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my second question, but I could be wrong, I am asking math questions after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already had answered your first question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See post #7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More math problems, and what happened to the watermelons?
Click to expand...

July 4th


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Chuz Life said:


> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!



  What is The Meaning of Life?


----------



## MisterBeale

I'd ask you a question, but everyone around here already knows that I have all the answers. 

Basically, I'm the fellow that knows how to use a search engine for the idiots that don't know how to.  We have quite a few of them that don't. You will find that is why this place is so partisan.  

A lot of people spend more time watching Fox News and MSNBC then they do reading. . . . 

So I guess my only question to you is, do you have Cable, Satellite, or do you not waste your time watching propaganda?


----------



## saveliberty

Does superstring theory or supergravity theory seem more probable to you?


----------



## Chuz Life

Two Thumbs said:


> What's the difference between a pound of dead weight and a pound?



Dead weight has no ability to animate itself in such a way as to essentially lighten it's load. This is why a cage full of live birds (for example) might weigh less than a cage of dead birds might weigh at some point. . . like in a moment when the (living) birds are flying around in the cage.   

You're welcome.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Chuz Life said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we chuz you up will you leave us alone too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not likely. But why do you ask?
> 
> Am I bothering / disturbing you by being here?
Click to expand...

Sounds like you do a lot of leaving by your own testimony........whats the point of the merry go round ......seen one message board seen em all


----------



## saveliberty

MisterBeale said:


> I'd ask you a question, but everyone around here already knows that I have all the answers.
> 
> Basically, I'm the fellow that knows how to use a search engine for the idiots that don't know how to.  We have quite a few of them that don't. You will find that is why this place is so partisan.
> 
> A lot of people spend more time watching Fox News and MSNBC then they do reading. . . .
> 
> So I guess my only question to you is, do you have Cable, Satellite, or do you not waste your time watching propaganda?



Beadle reads his propaganda....the rest of us just snicker.


----------



## saveliberty

Chuz Life said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between a pound of dead weight and a pound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead weight has no ability to animate itself in such a way as to essentially lighten it's load. This is why a cage full of live birds (for example) might weigh less than a cage of dead birds might weigh at some point. . . like in a moment when the (living) birds are flying around in the cage.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


I thought one was a former British currency.


----------



## saveliberty

Two Thumbs said:


> July 4th



Finally, something makes sense!


----------



## Chuz Life

MisterBeale said:


> I'd ask you a question, but everyone around here already knows that I have all the answers.



I can relate to that. 



MisterBeale said:


> Basically, I'm the fellow that knows how to use a search engine for the idiots that don't know how to.  We have quite a few of them that don't. You will find that is why this place is so partisan.



Thanks for the heads up. 



MisterBeale said:


> A lot of people spend more time watching Fox News and MSNBC *then* they do reading. .



You should google the difference between "then" and "*than*"




MisterBeale said:


> So I guess my only question to you is, do you have Cable, Satellite, or do you not waste your time watching propaganda?



I have a Sat dish and I waste my time doing lots of different things. . . critiquing and filtering propaganda is among them.


----------



## Chuz Life

saveliberty said:


> Does superstring theory or supergravity theory seem more probable to you?



I know nothing of the supergravity theory but I must say anything would make more sense than string theory does to me.


----------



## Chuz Life

Bob Blaylock said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
Click to expand...


Life means NOT dead. . .

Or. . .  not dead yet.


----------



## saveliberty

Chuz Life said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does superstring theory or supergravity theory seem more probable to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing of the supergravity theory but I must say anything would make more sense than string theory does to me.
Click to expand...


Eleven dimensions in supergravity theory.  Superstring has ten...

...most of us know about four.


----------



## Two Thumbs

saveliberty said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does superstring theory or supergravity theory seem more probable to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing of the supergravity theory but I must say anything would make more sense than string theory does to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven dimensions in supergravity theory.  Superstring has ten...
> 
> ...most of us know about four.
Click to expand...

nobody but a bunch of douchebags getting paid to act like they know stuff even care


----------



## Chuz Life

Manonthestreet said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we chuz you up will you leave us alone too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not likely. But why do you ask?
> 
> Am I bothering / disturbing you by being here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you do a lot of leaving by your own testimony........whats the point of the merry go round ......seen one message board seen em all
Click to expand...


I suppose I have been on a very long search / quest for someone in my political opposition who has the same regard for the facts and the truth as I have.

Fore example, I used to be very apathetic on most of my political views including the abortion issue. My conversion to political activism was very sudden and simple as I was compelled by the facts that I found while trying to defend my (then) position of keeping abortions legal.

So far, I have not found very many people who have been equally concerned with those facts / findings as I have been.

So, I continue to search while enjoying the debates as best I can.


----------



## MisterBeale

saveliberty said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you a question, but everyone around here already knows that I have all the answers.
> 
> Basically, I'm the fellow that knows how to use a search engine for the idiots that don't know how to.  We have quite a few of them that don't. You will find that is why this place is so partisan.
> 
> A lot of people spend more time watching Fox News and MSNBC then they do reading. . . .
> 
> So I guess my only question to you is, do you have Cable, Satellite, or do you not waste your time watching propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beadle reads his propaganda....the rest of us just snicker.
Click to expand...







You are correct.

That is mostly because what I present to the forum is information that comes from old documents and history that is not on TV or in the CFR printed materials or garnered through government controlled schooling which most have had, and thus, cannot possibly be conceived of as being true.


----------



## Hossfly

Chuz Life said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we chuz you up will you leave us alone too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not likely. But why do you ask?
> 
> Am I bothering / disturbing you by being here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you do a lot of leaving by your own testimony........whats the point of the merry go round ......seen one message board seen em all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose I have been on a very long search / quest for someone in my political opposition who has the same regard for the facts and the truth as I have.
> 
> Fore example, I used to be very apathetic on most of my political views including the abortion issue. My conversion to activism was very sudden and simple as I was compelled by the facts that I found while trying to defend my (then) position of keeping abortions legal.
> 
> So far, I have not found very many people who have been equally concerned with those facts / findings as I have been.
> 
> So, I continue to search while enjoying the debates as best I can.
Click to expand...




Chuz Life said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we chuz you up will you leave us alone too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not likely. But why do you ask?
> 
> Am I bothering / disturbing you by being here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you do a lot of leaving by your own testimony........whats the point of the merry go round ......seen one message board seen em all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose I have been on a very long search / quest for someone in my political opposition who has the same regard for the facts and the truth as I have.
> 
> Fore example, I used to be very apathetic on most of my political views including the abortion issue. My conversion to activism was very sudden and simple as I was compelled by the facts that I found while trying to defend my (then) position of keeping abortions legal.
> 
> So far, I have not found very many people who have been equally concerned with those facts / findings as I have been.
> 
> So, I continue to search while enjoying the debates as best I can.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Chuz Life said:


> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!


Just skimmed over your FB page. Impressive. You'll do.


----------



## Jackson

Thank you for Choosing Life.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Chuz Life said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life means NOT dead. . .
> 
> Or. . .  not dead yet.
Click to expand...



  No, you blew this one.  The correct answer is that it's a movie released in 1983, by the Monty Python bunch.


----------



## Chuz Life

Bob Blaylock said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life means NOT dead. . .
> 
> Or. . .  not dead yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you blew this one.  The correct answer is that it's a movie released in 1983, by the Monty Python bunch.
Click to expand...


I stand corrected.


----------



## Hossfly

Chuz Life said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life means NOT dead. . .
> 
> Or. . .  not dead yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you blew this one.  The correct answer is that it's a movie released in 1983, by the Monty Python bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
Click to expand...

Just realize that some of these clowns are out of work comedians.


----------



## Chuz Life

Hossfly said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life means NOT dead. . .
> 
> Or. . .  not dead yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you blew this one.  The correct answer is that it's a movie released in 1983, by the Monty Python bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just realize that some of these clowns are out of work comedians.
Click to expand...


I've seen it all before. 

*I've been around for a very long time. *


----------



## defcon4

First, welcome.
Second. Finally, somebody showed up who's got all the answers. My question to you is the one what puzzled most everybody throughout a few millennia:
*What came first, the chicken or the egg?*


----------



## Hossfly

defcon4 said:


> First, welcome.
> Second. Finally, somebody showed up who's got all the answers. My question to you is the one what puzzled most everybody throughout a few millennia:
> *What came first, the chicken or the egg?*


What I want to know is -How come chickens don't piss?


----------



## Chuz Life

defcon4 said:


> First, welcome.
> Second. Finally, somebody showed up who's got all the answers. My question to you is the one what puzzled most everybody throughout a few millennia:
> *What came first, the chicken or the egg?*



That's an easy one. 

The chicken came first. 

An egg can't even breathe hard or moan.


----------



## defcon4

Hossfly said:


> What I want to know is -How come chickens don't piss?


Their dicks are built into their cloaca and their piss looks like shit???


----------



## Chuz Life

Hossfly said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, welcome.
> Second. Finally, somebody showed up who's got all the answers. My question to you is the one what puzzled most everybody throughout a few millennia:
> *What came first, the chicken or the egg?*
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is -How come chickens don't piss?
Click to expand...


They do. They just pass their urine differently than many other creatures do.


----------



## Hossfly

defcon4 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is -How come chickens don't piss?
> 
> 
> 
> Their dicks are built into their cloaca and their piss looks like shit???
Click to expand...

I don't know about that but I do know they eat with their peckers. Strange.


----------



## Chuz Life

Ok well, this has been a little predicable, interesting and somewhat uneventful. Good to meet you all, anyway. Time to find something else to do... BBL


----------



## JoeMoma

Chuz Life said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does superstring theory or supergravity theory seem more probable to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing of the supergravity theory but I must say anything would make more sense than string theory does to me.
Click to expand...

My cat prefers string theory.


----------



## Muhammed

saveliberty said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?
> 
> Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is my second question, but I could be wrong, I am asking math questions after all.
Click to expand...

You would have to do a lot more math to explain why you need to avoid doing the math in the first place.


----------



## defcon4

Muhammed said:


> You would have to do a lot more *math* to explain why you need to avoid doing the *math* in the first place.


Did you misspell meth???


----------



## saveliberty

Muhammed said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people buy 60 watermelons in math problems?
> 
> Follow up:  If there were fewer watermelons, would there be less math?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> I've never had a watermelon math question. It's always interesting to see the first questions that some people come up with when invited to "ask anything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is my second question, but I could be wrong, I am asking math questions after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to do a lot more math to explain why you need to avoid doing the math in the first place.
Click to expand...


  who is avoiding?


----------



## Mac1958

Where are my socks?


----------



## saveliberty

Mac1958 said:


> Where are my socks?



Do a DarkFury search?


----------



## Chuz Life

Mac1958 said:


> Where are my socks?



I did say "ask me anything." However, I didn't promise any answers.


----------



## Muhammed

Chuz Life said:


> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!


Who put the sham in the shama lama ding dong?


----------



## saveliberty

Chuz Life said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are my socks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did say "ask me anything." However, I didn't promise any answers.
Click to expand...


Play the odds, go with dryer.


----------



## Mac1958

saveliberty said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are my socks?
> 
> 
> 
> I did say "ask me anything." However, I didn't promise any answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play the odds, go with dryer.
Click to expand...

You wash your socks?
.


----------



## saveliberty

Mac1958 said:


> You wash your socks?
> .



Rotate them.


----------



## sealybobo

Chuz Life said:


> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!


How would you solve crime and poverty in poor cities?


----------



## Chuz Life

The platters first, then shanana


----------



## Chuz Life

So, we can't quote posts using the mobile ap?


----------



## Chuz Life

Muhammed said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!
> 
> 
> 
> Who put the sham in the shama lama ding dong?
Click to expand...

The platters.


----------



## Chuz Life

sealybobo said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!
> 
> 
> 
> How would you solve crime and poverty in poor cities?
Click to expand...


I don't believe there is a complete solution to crimes and poverty in a free country. We can not force people to better themselves and we can't police everyone 24/7 to prevent crime. 

That said, I support tough penalties against crime and I support programs that help individuals who want to improve their situation.


----------



## JoeMoma

Are you going to venture into any USB treads other than this one?


----------



## Chuz Life

JoeMoma said:


> Are you going to venture into any USB treads other than this one?



 Yes. I intend to do that as soon as time permits. It turns out that I picked a bad time to start posting (I was lurking for quite a while.) I'm doing a lot of home improvement things and I also have a lot of other things keeping me busier than usual.


----------



## Chuz Life




----------



## Hossfly

After going over this thread again, I realized I never did ask the question I originally wanted to ask. Got sidetracked. Here it is:

What is the white stuff in chicken shit? Seriously.


----------



## Chuz Life

Hossfly said:


> After going over this thread again, I realized I never did ask the question I originally wanted to ask. Got sidetracked. Here it is:
> 
> What is the white stuff in chicken shit? Seriously.



Good question. 

It's my understanding that the vast majority of life forms on the planet are carbon based. One of the few exceptions are "libtardz" and they are made up of an abundance of that chicken shit stuff. . . 

Whatever it is called.


----------



## SixFoot

Hossfly said:


> After going over this thread again, I realized I never did ask the question I originally wanted to ask. Got sidetracked. Here it is:
> 
> What is the white stuff in chicken shit? Seriously.



It's the elusive chicken piss you were wondering about.


----------



## Chuz Life

SixFoot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going over this thread again, I realized I never did ask the question I originally wanted to ask. Got sidetracked. Here it is:
> 
> What is the white stuff in chicken shit? Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the elusive chicken piss you were wondering about.
Click to expand...


Having KFC for Lunch and read this. . . Lol


----------



## SixFoot

Chuz Life said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going over this thread again, I realized I never did ask the question I originally wanted to ask. Got sidetracked. Here it is:
> 
> What is the white stuff in chicken shit? Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the elusive chicken piss you were wondering about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having KFC for Lunch and read this. . . Lol
Click to expand...


It's only disgusting because its true. lol

Just wait until one of you openly asks how they mate.


----------



## tycho1572

What is the maximum frequency shift between RTTY and multiplexed emissions using an unspecified digital code within the 70cm band?


----------



## tycho1572

That was the only question I missed on a 175 question test/quiz.


----------



## Chuz Life

tycho1572 said:


> What is the maximum frequency shift between RTTY and multiplexed emissions using an unspecified digital code within the 70cm band?




I'm not a Ham but I don't think that band has been restricted to narrow band yet. has it? My guess is that max deviation is +/- 4.5Khz. 

Am I right?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Chuz Life said:


> I am "Chuz Life" - Ask me Anything



  What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Yarddog

Chuz Life said:


> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!




Anything??? do you have one of those Ouija Boards?


----------



## Chuz Life

Yarddog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything??? do you have one of those Ouija Boards?
Click to expand...



Nope 

But I do have access to search engines.


----------



## Chuz Life

Bob Blaylock said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am "Chuz Life" - Ask me Anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
Click to expand...


The meaning of life is to survive and maintain if for as long as you are able to and to hopefully live long enough to reproduce so that your progeny is afforded the chance to do the same.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Chuz Life said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of life is to survive and maintain if for as long as you are able to and to hopefully live long enough to reproduce so that your progeny is afforded the chance to do the same.
Click to expand...


  Wrong!

The meaning of Life is a movie that the Monty Python bunch made in the 1980s.


----------



## Chuz Life

Bob Blaylock said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of life is to survive and maintain if for as long as you are able to and to hopefully live long enough to reproduce so that your progeny is afforded the chance to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> The meaning of Life is a movie that the Monty Python bunch made in the 1980s.
Click to expand...



Yeah, they lost me as a fan when they outed themselves as libtardz.


----------



## Chuz Life

A question to myself. 

Should I or should I not re-engage at USMB?

I'm tempted but also still undecided.


----------



## Muhammed

Chuz Life said:


> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!


Who's the kid in your avatar?


----------



## Chuz Life

Muhammed said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the kid in your avatar?
Click to expand...


His name is Wade. 

Just "Wade!"


----------



## mdk

Welcome Back From Your Flounce!


----------



## Vastator

Yay!!! You’re back!


----------



## Chuz Life

mdk said:


> Welcome Back From Your Flounce!



There was no flouncing. I self banned to keep them from it. Thanks for the welcome back though.


----------



## JoeMoma

Did you consider that your USMB name "Chuz Life" may hurt your credibility as a poster?  Note:  I am on your side of the abortion debate.


----------



## caddo kid

Chuz Life said:


> *Ask me Anything *
> 
> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!




thanks for the opportunity to ask you anything; you're a real sport 

so, anyway, when the airline pilot crashed the jet and killed everyone on board, just before impact the pilot screamed, "GRAVITY SUCKS!!!!!!!"
So, my question is, does gravity really suck?
thanks


----------



## Chuz Life

JoeMoma said:


> Did you consider that your USMB name "Chuz Life" may hurt your credibility as a poster?  Note:  I am on your side of the abortion debate.




In the more than 20 years of my posting under this name, I haven't had a problem with it yet. 

Anyone who is so shallow as to get hung up on a username isn't likely worth trying to reason with anyway.


----------



## Chuz Life

caddo kid said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ask me Anything *
> 
> I tried this once in another thread with mixed results. I left that site in a never ending search for something better. I thought I would try the same here to see how it goes.
> 
> Fire away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the opportunity to ask you anything; you're a real sport
> 
> so, anyway, when the airline pilot crashed the jet and killed everyone on board, just before impact the pilot screamed, "GRAVITY SUCKS!!!!!!!"
> So, my question is, does gravity really suck?
> thanks
Click to expand...



While I can see how a person could think that gravity sucks, it's not a good fit for any of the definitions of the word that I have found.


----------



## JoeMoma

Chuz Life said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you consider that your USMB name "Chuz Life" may hurt your credibility as a poster?  Note:  I am on your side of the abortion debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the more than 20 years of my posting under this name, I haven't had a problem with it yet.
> 
> Anyone who is so shallow as to get hung up on a username isn't likely worth trying to reason with anyway.
Click to expand...

If you check out urban dictionary's definition of chuz bucket, you might change your mind....then again, maybe not.

Urban Dictionary: Chuz bucket


----------



## Chuz Life

JoeMoma said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you consider that your USMB name "Chuz Life" may hurt your credibility as a poster?  Note:  I am on your side of the abortion debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the more than 20 years of my posting under this name, I haven't had a problem with it yet.
> 
> Anyone who is so shallow as to get hung up on a username isn't likely worth trying to reason with anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you check out urban dictionary's definition of chuz bucket, you might change your mind....then again, maybe not.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Chuz bucket
Click to expand...


The answer is "Not" 

Chuz life is pronounced "Choose Life" and the other is pronounched as a rhyme to Fuzz.


----------



## JoeMoma

Chuz Life said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you consider that your USMB name "Chuz Life" may hurt your credibility as a poster?  Note:  I am on your side of the abortion debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the more than 20 years of my posting under this name, I haven't had a problem with it yet.
> 
> Anyone who is so shallow as to get hung up on a username isn't likely worth trying to reason with anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you check out urban dictionary's definition of chuz bucket, you might change your mind....then again, maybe not.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Chuz bucket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is "Not"
> 
> Chuz life is pronounced "Choose Life" and the other is pronounched as a rhyme to Fuzz.
Click to expand...

Well, many people, like myself, will think that you picked a nasty name for some reason.  When i use my hooked on phonics training, Chuz does rhyme with Fuzz.  For a couple of years I've been wondering why you named yourself after a cum bucket.  Perhaps you should request the mods to change your name to "Choose Life" to avoid misunderstanding.


----------



## Chuz Life

JoeMoma said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you consider that your USMB name "Chuz Life" may hurt your credibility as a poster?  Note:  I am on your side of the abortion debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the more than 20 years of my posting under this name, I haven't had a problem with it yet.
> 
> Anyone who is so shallow as to get hung up on a username isn't likely worth trying to reason with anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you check out urban dictionary's definition of chuz bucket, you might change your mind....then again, maybe not.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Chuz bucket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is "Not"
> 
> Chuz life is pronounced "Choose Life" and the other is pronounched as a rhyme to Fuzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, many people, like myself, will think that you picked a nasty name for some reason.  When i use my hooked on phonics training, Chuz does rhyme with Fuzz.  For a couple of years I've been wondering why you named yourself after a cum bucket.  Perhaps you should request the mods to change your name to "Choose Life" to avoid misunderstanding.
Click to expand...


Nope. 

I'll  let those who can't learn and appreciate the difference deal with it ontheir own.

The way the whole name thing started was when I was trying to get "choose life" to fit on a personalized license plate more than 20 years ago and likely before the "urban dictionary" was even created.


----------



## Natural Citizen

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Chuz Life

Natural Citizen said:


> What is the meaning of life?



This was already addressed in an earlier exchange.


----------



## JoeMoma

Chuz Life said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you consider that your USMB name "Chuz Life" may hurt your credibility as a poster?  Note:  I am on your side of the abortion debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the more than 20 years of my posting under this name, I haven't had a problem with it yet.
> 
> Anyone who is so shallow as to get hung up on a username isn't likely worth trying to reason with anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you check out urban dictionary's definition of chuz bucket, you might change your mind....then again, maybe not.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Chuz bucket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is "Not"
> 
> Chuz life is pronounced "Choose Life" and the other is pronounched as a rhyme to Fuzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, many people, like myself, will think that you picked a nasty name for some reason.  When i use my hooked on phonics training, Chuz does rhyme with Fuzz.  For a couple of years I've been wondering why you named yourself after a cum bucket.  Perhaps you should request the mods to change your name to "Choose Life" to avoid misunderstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I'll  let those who can't learn and appreciate the difference deal with it ontheir own.
> 
> Okay....  but if gay guys start hitting on you while you are driving down the interstate, you will know why.
Click to expand...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Chuz Life said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already addressed in an earlier exchange.
Click to expand...


Darn. I'll think of anothern.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ok. It's the quiet ones you gotta watch. Ever hear that phrase?

Well, lets say there's a guy over at the bar minding his own business, not saying anything, he's being quiet, but theres a guy across the room banging a hatchet on the table screaming Ima kill the next motherfucker I see!!!!

Who would Chuz Life watch?


----------



## Chuz Life

Natural Citizen said:


> Ok. It's the quiet ones you gotta watch. Ever hear that phrase?
> 
> Well, lets say there's a guy over at the bar minding his own business, not saying anything, he's being quiet, but theres a guy across the room banging a hatchet on the table screaming Ima kill the next motherfucker I see!!!!
> 
> Who would Chuz Life watch?



Well now I'm going to alternate and try to watch them both equally and maybe tell the quiet one that I'll give him a hundred dollars if he can bring me the other guys hachet. Lol


----------

